# DOSSIER



## bob41 (27 Mars 2012)

I PAD 3
bonjour, peut on avec les apps de base conserver des fichiers comme le dossier "document sur un MAC ?
exemple j'ai une pj en Word ou PP sur un mail (oui le nouveau les ouvre),ou la mettre et comment pour la retrouver?
merci pour vos réponses ,je ne pense pas qu'il soit obligatoire d'avoir une apps genre Page pour ça ?


----------



## Lefenmac (28 Mars 2012)

bob41 a dit:


> I PAD 3
> bonjour, peut on avec les apps de base conserver des fichiers comme le dossier "document sur un MAC ?
> exemple j'ai une pj en Word ou PP sur un mail (oui le nouveau les ouvre),ou la mettre et comment pour la retrouver?
> merci pour vos réponses ,je ne pense pas qu'il soit obligatoire d'avoir une apps genre Page pour ça ?



Moi je passe par des applis comme Pages pour classer mes docs word et pp. Pas d'idée pour le faire sans applis.


----------



## Gwen (28 Mars 2012)

GoodReader est à mon avis l'application la plus polyvalente pour la gestion de ses documents.


----------



## Tuncurry (28 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> GoodReader est à mon avis l'application la plus polyvalente pour la gestion de ses documents.



Oui, sinon, il y en a pas mal d'autres mais il faut préalablement les tester car tous n'ont ni la même ergonomie, ni les mêmes fonctionnalités.

Il y a également une solution très simple pour conserver ses fichiers de façon ordonnée, c'est de les classer dans Mail.

Il suffit d'aller dans comptes, de sélectionner iCloud par exemple, là où se trouvent les dossier : reception, Brouillons, Deleted items, Corbeille, sent... et de créer un (des) nouveau dossier ou on archivera les mails que l'on veut classer et conserver.


----------



## bob41 (29 Mars 2012)

merci pour toutes ces réponses
je crois que goodreader n'existe pas en français?


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Mars 2012)

bob41 a dit:


> merci pour toutes ces réponses
> je crois que goodreader n'existe pas en français?




je ne pense pas pourquoi le veux tu en français?


----------

